# New home for some independent teams



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

The Great West Conference which started off as a Football Conference would officially become the all-sports home conference of 7 independent Division 1 teams next season. The teams included are:

Full-sports
-----------
a) [Division 1] Chicago State University (Cougars)
b) [Transition] The University of North Dakota (Fighting Sioux)
c) [Transition] The University of South Dakota (Coyotes)
d) [Transition] Houston Baptist University (Huskies)
e) [Division 1] The University of Texas - Pan America (Broncos)
f) [Transition] Utah Valley State University (Wolverines)
g) [Transition] New Jersey Institute of Technology (Highlanders)

Football only
-------------
a) California Polytechnic University ([Mustangs] primary conference _Big West Conference_)
b) University of California at Davis ([Thunderbirds] primary conference _Big West Conference_)
c) Southern Utah University ([Aggies] primary conference _The Summit League_)

For this weeks' Great West honored basketball players, visit http://greatwestconference.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/120308aaa.html.
For latest conference teams RPI, visit http://realtimerpi.com/rpi_indp_Men.html .
For more details about the conference, visit http://greatwestconference.cstv.com/.
For quick summary information, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_West_Conference .


----------

